# Dutch's Wicked  Baked Beans



## craig chamberlain (Jan 7, 2008)

This is the first time I tried Dutch's Wicked Bake Beans and like everyone else has said BOY are they great,can't wait to run out so I can make them again.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





I hope there's some left when the wife gets home from work.


----------



## smokin for life (Jan 7, 2008)

If there is any left you must have did something wrong Craig. The only way I ever have left over beans, is if I bag them up and hid them in the freezer before I serve any. I'm telling you if they taste as good as they look there won't be any anywhere around when your wife gets home


----------



## smokeys my pet (Jan 7, 2008)

Dutche beans are always a great side to have with anything!!!!!!Love them tons!!!!!!! Glad to hear of another satisfied person enjoying his beans also!!!!!


----------



## craig chamberlain (Jan 7, 2008)

Michael,you were right when you told me I should double the recipe,now I wished I would of.
I've been getting some in a bowl all afternoon,my wifes going to be mad when she gets home and see's how much is left.
My wife has never had them either,she thinks there's going to be a big container full,boy will she be surprised.


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 7, 2008)

LOL!
They sure look good Craig! Hope you aren't in too much trouble.


----------

